# IBO rain out



## ScottyE (Apr 17, 2008)

That's what I heard.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

What days are the pros shooting?
DB


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

Sucks. But what else are they supposed to do?


----------



## mdierker (Jun 30, 2008)

I believe the pros would be on the same time that their cards say today


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

Pros are on the same schedule as everyone else at worlds.


----------



## zackgeorge1 (Jan 31, 2012)

The messed up part is they called it and cleared all ranges except for K and then an hour after we shot through the first storm with lightning right above our head they pulled us. There were a lot of good shooters me not included that definetly didn't get a fair chance at this thing.


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

I would like to thank the group of shooters that was holding up range B. It took us almost 3 hours to shoot 10 targets. We would have been done long before the rain came if it had not been for them. Totally amazing how just a few can screw it up for every one. Thanks guys.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

No range officials as usual


----------



## ScottyE (Apr 17, 2008)

My friend on range M had an 11:40 start time and shot 10 targets before being pulled. I was on K and had a 12:20 range time and shot 13 targets before being pulled (and we weren't shooting fast). Seems like K was in the elements a little longer then some others.


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Shooters were not pulled off A range either. We finally walked off range with 3other groups. No range official told us. They were standing under score tents when we swam out. Way to go IBO.


----------



## GWFH (Jan 22, 2006)

Bowtech n ROSS said:


> Sucks. But what else are they supposed to do?


Ya, but they should have tried to get people back out today. It poured for a bit, but mostly cleared up a couple hours later. Think the lightning screwed it up, keeping the lifts down. 
Not sure how it will play out because tomorrow is supposed to be worse....all day.
Then what happens when they cant finish the first 20?


----------



## Flyboy21 (Jun 15, 2012)

We were told if the groups that didn't finish today cant finish tomorrow because of weather everyones 1st day scores will be thrown out! And only the 20 targets on Saturday will count!! With no shoot off.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PETeach (Nov 17, 2007)

The announcement they made after the carbon express team shoot is no matter what there WILL be a shoot off! You finish 1st day scores tomorrow and report to your tent on your first day shoot time! If we cant finish tomorrow due to weather then first day scores are thrown out and shoot 2nd day scores on saturday, but there will still be a 10 target shootoff on sunday! This came directly from the IBO directors after they had their meeting about it. If first day scores are thrown out they will take top 5 shooters from each course if a class is divided among different courses.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Didnt someone get struck by lightning at an ibo some years back?

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Yes in 1996


----------



## josechno (Sep 20, 2007)

another reason IBO should shotgun start the Worlds.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

PETeach said:


> The announcement they made after the carbon express team shoot is no matter what there WILL be a shoot off! You finish 1st day scores tomorrow and report to your tent on your first day shoot time! If we cant finish tomorrow due to weather then first day scores are thrown out and shoot 2nd day scores on saturday, but there will still be a 10 target shootoff on sunday! This came directly from the IBO directors after they had their meeting about it. If first day scores are thrown out they will take top 5 shooters from each course if a class is divided among different courses.
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2



Sounds fair. Not much else they could do. Really hate to see the rains ruining a good shoot. Good to everyone
DB


----------



## aabowhunter (Mar 15, 2010)

Does not seem right to use scores from different courses for placement lower than top 5. Not apple to apple comparison.


----------



## Hittingguru (Oct 1, 2004)

Ok- not to steel the thread- but here's what's not fair==

My son and I left for 7 Springs tuesday morning, towing my camper with my just serviced diesel truck. The truck breaks down on Rt 22- about 90 miles north of 7 Springs. AAA towing will only cover cost of towing truck, not the camper. None of the dealerships we called could even look at the truck on Tuesday. One mechanic finally said bring it to his home shop and he would look at it after work. Got a bill of $200 to tow the camper 5 miles, of which none is covered because my tow insurance has a $250 deductable- Truck ended up costing me $1200 to fix- didn't get it back till early this morning- spent 2 nights in a highway campground- had to rent a car to get ice for our cooler since the campground didn't have an ice machine- still haven't heard from the IBO if my late cancelation will get me any type of refund...

2 nights in a highway campground....$60.00
car rental.......................................$36.00
tow bill...........................................200.00
truck repair....................................1200.00
tank of fuel ....................................108.00
entry fees for 2................................164.00

totol....................................$1738.00....AND MY BOW NEVER LEFT THE CASE......THAT IS WHAT I CALL NOT FAIR!!!:thumbs_do


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

People need to be more considerate of others. The group in question had to realize they were taking to much time.


J Whittington said:


> No range officials as usual


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Going to suck for some if they erase first day pro scores due to rain today.

Heard Darrin Christenberry was 10up and Levi 8 up. Was told those were good scores on just a few targets.
DB


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

how much more does it cost to run a shotgun start? is it because they don't set up enough ranges? all of those range officials are local club members aren't they? hmm...


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

carlosii said:


> how much more does it cost to run a shotgun start? is it because they don't set up enough ranges? all of those range officials are local club members aren't they? hmm...


I think it would be hard to do a shotgun start with the way the IBO sets their ranges.


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

I will say this we got through ten on course L and if anyone has to shoot the first 7 in the rain good luck it is very steep and I really don't see how you will walk it let alone shoot it I have to go back up at 11:40 I hope it's dry for the walk down 


Sent from my archerytalk viewing device using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikki00 (Jan 12, 2009)

Most likely we will not be shooting today either (Friday) just went to shoot the defense range and the lifts are closed and was told most likely the fog isn't gonna lift anytime soon and the storm will probably hit first anyways and we might but most likely will not be shooting today  I had a 12:30 start time yesterday so only got in 5 targets


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Good luck Logjamb and outbackarcher .I hope you guy get to finish and shoot well.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Nikki00 said:


> Most likely we will not be shooting today either (Friday) just went to shoot the defense range and the lifts are closed and was told most likely the fog isn't gonna lift anytime soon and the storm will probably hit first anyways and we might but most likely will not be shooting today  I had a 12:30 start time yesterday so only got in 5 targets


sorry to hear that. wishing all the shooters the best. it just happens that sometimes you're the windshield and sometimes you're the bug.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Everyone back to even and 20 targets tomorrow then is this correct?
DB


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

It sounds like they were able to shoot today. Outbackarcher shot 5 up on his range and should be setting nicely in Semi Pro. They are supposed to shoot the next 20 tomorrow.


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

hoytxcutter said:


> I would like to thank the group of shooters that was holding up range B. It took us almost 3 hours to shoot 10 targets. We would have been done long before the rain came if it had not been for them. Totally amazing how just a few can screw it up for every one. Thanks guys.


DITTO!!! We finished 8 targets in 2.5 hours on the B course, and thats with the first two targets going smoothly = 2 hours for 6 targets. This was absolutely ridiculous to have staggered starts 10 minutes apart and be backed up 3 deep on the third target. Like a golf course, IBO needs a range official on each course to keep slow groups from happening, and pull them off the course if it does happen. to have to wait 15 minutes at each stake takes much of the fun out of it. the Worlds is the one place you should not have to carry a chair.


----------



## f4yg (Aug 30, 2005)

Bucks said:


> DITTO!!! We finished 8 targets in 2.5 hours on the B course, and thats with the first two targets going smoothly = 2 hours for 6 targets. This was absolutely ridiculous to have staggered starts 10 minutes apart and be backed up 3 deep on the third target. Like a golf course, IBO needs a range official on each course to keep slow groups from happening, and pull them off the course if it does happen. to have to wait 15 minutes at each stake takes much of the fun out of it. the Worlds is the one place you should not have to carry a chair.


I agree.. This is the main reason I have yet to go to National Shoots...It wouldn't be alot of fun to have to wait that long to shoot a course....It even happens at some local shoots, but most of the time guys let you shoot through, but not always.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Nothing can be perfect especially when so much depends on the weather. But the IBO hasn't matured or learned from it's experiences as much as it should have or could have. 

- Ski resorts are NOT the place to hold competitions. Though I really enjoyed New York.


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

Kstigall said:


> Nothing can be perfect especially when so much depends on the weather. But the IBO hasn't matured or learned from it's experiences as much as it should have or could have.
> 
> - Ski resorts are NOT the place to hold competitions. Though I really enjoyed New York.


this issue had nothing to do with the weather whatsoever, but some slow group(s) holding up the whole B range, and there was no remedy to get anyone to fix the problem. there were groups on other ranges who started at the same time and finished by their 20 by time we hit target 8. The last two world events in Holiday Valley were very smooth, with a nice casual walk from target to target, and taking 2.5 - 3 hours each 20.

when we started, it was simply beautiful outside and the 8 targets we did shoot were in VERY cool settings. Kudos to whoever set them up. the storm that came in quickly was equally as impressive as far as storms go... it was like standing in a bowling alley with very loud game ears. In my opinion, IBO is doing their best to get the tourney back on track.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Heard the pros got there first 20 in today.

DB


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Daniel Boone said:


> Heard the pros got there first 20 in today.
> 
> DB


And??????????


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

NY911 said:


> And??????????


Unofficial

Darrin Christenberry 10up
Levi Morgan 9up
Jack Wallace 7up
Gomez, Brooks and Wayne Risner 3up


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Nice!

One this about this past year - is there have been different names in the leaders spot..nice to see it mixed up once in a while..


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

Danny Evans 1 up


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

so many whinners. ibo this and that . dont shoot on a ski resort . aparently they havent shot one, shooting the mountains is the most challenging you get. rain and weather is just that.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

proXarchery said:


> so many whinners. ibo this and that . dont shoot on a ski resort . aparently they havent shot one, shooting the mountains is the most challenging you get. rain and weather is just that.


Agreed. 

I remember two years ago in Ellicottville the first groups on the mountain had a fog condition so dense you could only make out the outlines of the first few targets...but we sucked it up and shot anyways...just one of those things.


----------



## Nikki00 (Jan 12, 2009)

Turned out to be a nice day and everyone got to shoot  definetly sloppy out there though for those of us who had to finish today , but it is what it is - cant control the weather


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

Bucks said:


> this issue had nothing to do with the weather whatsoever, but some slow group(s) holding up the whole B range, and there was no remedy to get anyone to fix the problem. there were groups on other ranges who started at the same time and finished by their 20 by time we hit target 8. The last two world events in Holiday Valley were very smooth, with a nice casual walk from target to target, and taking 2.5 - 3 hours each 20.
> 
> when we started, it was simply beautiful outside and the 8 targets we did shoot were in VERY cool settings. Kudos to whoever set them up. the storm that came in quickly was equally as impressive as far as storms go... it was like standing in a bowling alley with very loud game ears. In my opinion, IBO is doing their best to get the tourney back on track.


Exactly!!!! For the most part those shooting are grown-ups and should not need to be reminded to keep it moving. We as shooters should be glad that there is an organization willing to put the time and effort into providing us a place to compete.


----------

